# Tabellen Hintergrund strecken



## kevkev (31. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Gibt es eine möglichkeit ein Hintergrundbild einer zelle (<td>) so zu strecken, das es immer von der höhe her passt?

Z.b.:
Die zelle ist 20px hoch, das bild aber nur 15px. Jetzt muss das bild die zelle von der höhe her komplett ausfüllen.

Geht so etwas?

gruß kevin


----------



## Gumbo (31. Mai 2005)

Hintergrundgrafiken lassen sich derzeit noch nicht in ihren Dimensionen verändern; erst ab CSS3 wird dies möglich sein (vgl. background-size-Eigenschaft).
Bisher lassen sich Hintergrundgrafiken nur wiederholen (vgl. background-repeat-Eigenschaft), möglicherweise erzeugt das ja bei dir den selben Effekt.


----------



## kevkev (31. Mai 2005)

Hi,

mhh, schau mal bei http://www.banana.nu vorbei, egal bei welchem hintergrund, ist immer das gleiche bild, nur gestreckt.
Ist das irgendwie ne täuschung?

gruß kevin


----------

